# Use of Karidox - ADVICE NEEDED.



## Chestnut Stella (3 November 2012)

Hi there! My mare has recently formed an infection in her hind fetlock joint. The vet was called out and she prescribed Bute and Antibiotics. Throughout the course of these drugs the swelling really went down and her limp was almost gone, but when she finished it (two days ago) the swelling started to return. We called the vet and she prescribed us a bottle of Karidox solution and Danilon. I've been given a syringe to use the karidox with, and i'm just wondering how do I give it to my horse, and what does it do? Also are there any side affects to these drugs?

Thank you- Kassie.


----------



## Silverfire (3 November 2012)

Karidox is Doxycycline, its an antibiotic and also a good anti inflammatory. Is it a big dosing syringe you have? If so then give it to her with that unless you think she will eat it in her feed (although it prob tastes horrible). If you give it her with the syringe then make sure you put it as far back in her mouth as you can and hold her head up high for a bit to stop it all running back out. My 2 yr filly has been on Karidox for the last few months with no side effects.


----------



## Chestnut Stella (3 November 2012)

Yes- it's a 50ml one. Thankyou that is exactly what I needed too hear


----------



## Tarbs (3 November 2012)

My boy was on Karidox twice a day for 4 weeks following an op to remove a small chip on the bone above the pastern. Didn't notice any side effects & he was on 2 sachets of Bute a day too. Was suffering from laminitis brought on by effect of a cast on the op leg so had a lot going on!!

It's a pain to administer and I'd advise wearing disposable gloves as it can stain your hands making you look like a 60 a day smoker!! After 2 weeks he used to let it dribble out of his mouth the opposite side so I put it in his feed instead. Luckily he's greedy so ate it without any problems.


----------



## travelmad (6 November 2012)

Mine eats it in his feed! 50 ml


----------

